# New to joburg. Looking for some friends. Indians are also welcome as I from India. :)



## Jitz (Jul 17, 2014)

Hey guys . I am from India. I have recently moved to johannesburg. I am looking for some friends to hang around with. It would be good if you could just show me new places in and around joburg. I would also encourage the Indians who are in joburg for work or even if they are from joburg, to meet me. it would be nice to meet both the South Africans and Indians. I hope to see you soon guys..


----------



## Inkomazi786 (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi and Welcome!

Where about in Johannesburg do you live?


----------



## Jitz (Jul 17, 2014)

Hi I stay in Roodeport.near featherbrook village


----------

